# Start-Up Problems with gen 3 Kindle?



## amkatz47 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi,

This is my second Kindle. Loved my gen 2 Kindle and I (mostly) really like my gen 3.

I'm having a persistent start-up problem. Nearly every day (maybe every 4th or 5th start-up), I need to do a hard reset (hold the on switch for 25 seconds) to get my Kindle to turn on. After the hard reset, there are a couple issues:

1. I lose anywhere from a few hours to a couple days of history. I lose my place in whatever book I was reading and any highlights that aren't already synced via wireless are lost.

2. The order of my books is reshuffled. Whatever I was most recently reading is at the very bottom of my list (sorted by last read). If I go into the book I was reading, it does not show up as most recent. I actually have to go into each book in my list to get my most recent book back to the top of the list.

I have tried a few things:

1. I upgraded to the most recent software beta.
2. I checked my indexing to make sure there are no un-indexed books. I was having a problem with the following book that would not index (I have since removed the book):

http://www.amazon.com/History-Decline-contents-improved-ebook/dp/B0015VSTP6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1288876279&sr=1-1

3. I re-set my Kindle to factory settings and started with only a few books.

None of those solutions have helped much.

I had this problem occasionally with my gen 2 Kindle, but it's happening very frequently with my new Kindle. Any suggestions? Other people experiencing similar problems. Mostly an annoyance, but sort of a big annoyance!

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've not experienced any of those problems but you've done everything I'd suggest. . . .time to call Kindle CS. . . . .


----------



## TheKindleWorm (Sep 11, 2010)

Sounds like you've really tried everything you could do but you shouldn't be having these problems. When I first got my K3, I had some restart issues but all that was resolved after upgrading the firmware. Sounds like yours is just faulty unfortunately


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

Exactly the problems I was having except that occasionally mine wouldn't come on at all.  Time to call CS and have them send you a new one.


----------



## amkatz47 (Nov 4, 2010)

Follow-up. So, I took your advice and called CS.

CS was very polite and tried to be helpful. They told me there have been many (as the nice man said, "a few but a lot") similar calls. Their engineers think it may have something to do with the Kindle cover!??!? Apparently, the metal connectors in the standard leather cover could somehow be creating a short! It does appear there are metal contact points in the slots on the Kindle where the cover connects. They told me to try using the Kindle for a couple days without the cover. See if that fixes the problem. The nice man says he will call me in a couple days to check in. I'm skeptical, but I don't really want to swap Kindles if I don't have to.

Anyone else heard this "cover" hypothesis from CS? Anyone want to put odds on whether I actually get a call back in 2 days?

To be continued...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure someone posted that as a potential problem before. . . .I have the Amazon cover and haven't had a problem. . . .mine does NOT have the light. . . . . .


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

I just received my third K3 today. I'm so glad I read this!  I'll be reading my Kindle naked until I can find another cover I like.


----------



## amkatz47 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi all,

Update: I carried around my Kindle all weekend without a case. No problems. Unbelievable!

I have the standard leather case - no light. I suppose there are power connections in the Kindle to power the lighted case - and those could be the source of a short? The standard case does have metal contacts.

I guess I'm on the market for a new case.


----------



## JDLinn (Nov 7, 2010)

Hard to imagine its the case, but I'm having a similar problem that I can't quite duplicate. Also, sometimes when the Kindle was OFF, and I'd be moving it from place A to place B ... the green light would come on, I opened the cover to see what was going on and ... it was rebooting.  This from an OFF position.  I thought it was one of those news update aps that I have somehow updating with my WiFi ... so I deleted those blogs. But it still happened.  I wonder if this is MY problem?

When you find a new cover (that works!) could you post it (or use PM) ... I'd like to know if this solves your problem. I love the cover I've got, but if that's the problem ... then the folks that made it should "fess up" and send us something that works. That was a lot of money to be the source of a problem.


----------



## JD (Aug 27, 2010)

I have been having this lockup when asleep problem with mine. I contacted CS and they issues me a replacement but I am having the same issue with it as well. This leads me to think it is a firmware issue or a problem with something I have on my kindle, though I don't experience any indexing problems. I am also running the most recent firmware. 

At this point I'll try the case idea, although a friend at work here has one with a no light case as well and he does not have any problems (3g though vs my wifi only though).


----------



## JDLinn (Nov 7, 2010)

JD ... the case you were using ... was it the one with the little metal clips?  Kindle Support cannot see how this is a problem, but I'm wondering if maybe I caused a problem. I bought the M-Edge light, the one that tucks behind the Kindle. But of course it wouldn't "stay put" ... so I put a little piece of velcro on it to hold it in place.  It could be that when I pick it up, I've created a pressure point on the back of the case that shorts something when I hold it or move it around, even when it is "off".  Did you do anything like this?  I'm just thinking out loud now.  Let me know what you've tried too.  Again, right now I'm running without the case and light and am having no troubles (may be a problem tonight to see it in the dark without the light!    This is a great product, if others aren't seeing what we are seeing, then it must be something we are doing.  Above is what I've done ... anything similar with yours?


----------



## JD (Aug 27, 2010)

I have done nothing special with it like you are asking. Yes it is the one with the clips, the blue one.

I will have to use it without the case for a while to see. I will need a while to see if that makes a difference as it was last night until a little bit ago before the first lockup today. I am going to have a look at my co-workers case tomorrow when he bring it in to see if there is any difference in the clips. He bought his a while after I got mine in the first batch.

Edit: I was looking at my cover after removing it and I noticed that the tip on inside edge of seems to have worn a lot removing the paint.


----------



## JDLinn (Nov 7, 2010)

Interesting. I just heard from M-Edge customer service (I've got to say both Kindle and M-Edge are focusing on Customer Service, that's for sure!) ... and I told here about the velcro (to hold my light in place) and that I might be causing a "bump" in the back of the kindle that would cause a pressure point making something inside it make contact and reboot.  I've gone about 4 hours now without the cover and have not had a problem (yet).  What light are you using?  The M-Edge gal told me I've probably got the wrong case that the one I should have has a slot in the top to drop the m-edge light down into it holding it in place. I'll probably wind up getting myself one of those. I don't have that slot, hence the velcro to hold it in place.  

If mine continues to work without the cover, then I'm going to put the cover back on WITHOUT the velcro and see what happens. If that works, then the problem can't be the clips. If it still works then, I will next put the velcro back on and try it and see if I can get it to reboot on its own. If that happens, then the problem is a potential pressure point on the back of the kindle.  Troubleshooting is kind of fun (I just hate losing my place in the darned book!)   But with lots of good help from Kindle and M-Edge .... we'll figure it out.


----------



## JD (Aug 27, 2010)

It's been about 24 hours since I removed the case and I have not had it lock up while turning it on. I am not convinced yet as it only locked up once yesterday. If it is an issue with the case it seems to only be with the wifi version as far as I can tell. The other person I work with brought their 3g version in and it works fine with the cover on and it appears no different from mine.

Edit: It has now been several days since I removed the cover and I have not seen any crashes since then. I was very skeptical but this seems to have worked. I am going to call CS and see about getting my money back for the case.


----------

